# Rangerfinder Case



## Jeff Canes (Jun 25, 2008)

Can anyone recall, because I cant, the site name for a small business (maybe just one guy) that makes leather camera case for rangerfinders. Believe he is in Germany or a neighboring country.  I need to replace the case on my classic Canon and maybe get one for my Epson.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2008)

There is one person in LA:

http://www.kameraleder.com/index.html


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 25, 2008)

Dimitri thanks for the led


----------

